# By Accident or By Design, Selling T-Shirts is Big Business on the Web



## Rodney

From the May 4, 2005 Wall Street Journal Front Page Article:

By PUI-WING TAM 
Staff Reporter of THE WALL STREET JOURNAL



Wall Street Journal said:


> All over the Web, bloggers, artists and entrepreneurs are unexpectedly finding that T-shirts are more reliable moneymakers than the original ideas that brought them to the Internet...
> 
> ...It turns out the T-shirt is a perfect fit for online commerce. It captures the Web's renegade allure and allows surfers to show off their virtual journeys. Easy to make and deliver, T-shirts often cost $15 or less online.


Continued Here:

http://online.wsj.com/public/articl..._54FC8ItdlaA_20050603,00.html?mod=tff_article


----------

